# CENTURY



## Graeme (Mar 8, 2009)

Went to the local Sunday markets and bought a small book titled CENTURY with many interesting photos from the 20th century. The captioning is lacking in quality but I'm willing to forgive them as the price tag was only $4.00. 

Titled "German aircraft dogfighting over Rotterdam with Dutch Fokker G-21s."
Fake?...





Italian Fiat "Human cannon" of 1922...





(More if you're interested)


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like there's some cool photos in there...

But I don't know about that "dogfight"...the aircraft are all lined up, and seem too close (bunched up)...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 8, 2009)

Dogfight looks like a small series of photos

Cool pics!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 8, 2009)

G-21's? 
I've never heard of photo's of that particular dogfight. It looks like being faked. I don't think there was a D.XXI present at that time like the 2nd one form the right. If these are real images of that dogfight (even a combined one) it would be unique.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Like the famous "dogfight" photo from WWI? Keep 'em pics coming mate!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 8, 2009)

Marcel said:


> G-21's?



Oops! My captioning is just as bad! Sorry Marcel I should've typed *G1* (it's getting late here. ) It still looks fake. 
_
"Near Berlin and surrounded by Russians, an SS man evaded capture by pulling the pin from a grenade in his belt, causing more to explode"_...





_"Clara Petacci"_...





_"Margaret Bourke-White photographed this mother who had murdered her children and who afterwards killed herself. Her Nazi husband was already dead"_...


----------



## sturmer (Mar 8, 2009)

intresting pics


----------

